# Coding "Speed Limit Info" and "High Beam Assist"



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rain BMW said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Marry Christmas to you
> 
> ...


Well, it must be issued by BMW AG for your VIN, I can point you in right direction. PM sent.


----------



## jb2005 (Apr 7, 2018)

rain BMW said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Marry Christmas to you
> 
> ...


Did you manage to get it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jb2005 said:


> Did you manage to get it?


What exactly do you need?


----------



## jb2005 (Apr 7, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> What exactly do you need?


Price for G01 SLI?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jb2005 said:


> Price for G01 SLI?


Again, I can point you in right direction. PM sent.


----------

